# Honda Accord 2013-2017 (9th Gen) Stereo install Kit



## broly10000 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi all,

This is for all the Non-Touchscreen Honda Accord 2013 to 2017 owners that are disappointed with the factory sound system. After owning a 9.5th Gen Accord and trying the Metra 99-7804b kit with no success, I decided to make my own solution and offering it to any user that wants to install an aftermarket head unit without having to go through numerous forum posts, engineering schematics and risking having to take their card to service with a burnt ECU. 

Check it out now! Honda Accord 20132017 (9th Gen) Stereo install Kit r.ebay.com/kFjeuc


This Youtube video will show you the end result of the install.
youtu.be/DsIlWRF_4JI


It all comes with install manual and phone support. And if there's any other parts consulting it will be provided as a courtesy.

Thanks for your support guys. This is an initiative taken after numerous requests in an Accord forum that lead to a subsequent ban and now all the install threads for this kit get hidden or deleted by the forum admins.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I'm interested. Sent you a few questions via ebay.


----------



## broly10000 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you for your support Just replied.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## broly10000 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## broly10000 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## broly10000 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bump


----------

